# aes fridge



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i think our aes fridge is on the verge of giving up. it was fine when we got the van last november but doesn't get very cold at all on gas, battery or hook up anymore.....any recommendations on where to go for a new one would be gladly welcomed

thanks hannah


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Have you checked the vents to the outside? Look for the winter covers still being on. It amazing how many I see this on MH and caravans, even in Spain in August! Many people just dont know they come off or they forget. Check also that insect guard isnt clogged up and that you dont have lots of cobwebs there, both of these things will make your fridge very inefficient, especially in a warm spell


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

doh :roll: thanks for that jimjam....yes i can tell you the winter cover is still on having last used the van for any length of time skiing in february. we are away in it for the weekend so will try all you say and see.....

thanks again
hannah


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Bet it works a treat as soon as it can breathe


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i will let you know after the weekend :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Hannah 

Don't feel bad. We made exactly the same mistake. Bought our currant van in September 05 and everything was fine until the following summer when the fridge did not cool down. That was the time I learnt about winter vent covers too 8O 

Trevor


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

what is really daft trevor is that we know about removing and replacing covers at certain times of the year having been motorhoming for a few years.....thats why i feel stupid......must be because the lovely weather is so early this year and its thrown us


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge vents*

Hi

Whilst I note the manual states vents are to be used when the outside temp is less than 8 degrees, I have never used my vent covers. I put them on once and was told to take them off. So I did.

Russell


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Did the fridge work once the covers were off?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Jim

Yes mine has worked fine since removing the covers. I put them back on for winter trips of course. 

Trevor


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

yes it now works a treat...many thanks jim


----------

